# Starke Temperatur Probleme mit  i9 9900k und Corsair H150i pro



## Xyz963 (30. März 2019)

-------


----------



## Xyz963 (30. März 2019)

-------


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2019)

Du kannst noch was verbessern... tausche die Lüfter von der Seite nach oben und dein Radiator an die Seite so das Luft durch den Radiator von Außen rein geblasen wird. Du wirst sicherlich noch mindestens 10°C rein holen können. Vor allem wenn dein System unter Last steht. Denn in deinem Gehäuse werden mindestens 35°C oder sogar mehr unter Last herrschen und unter Umgebungstemperatur kann nie herunter gekühlt werden. Im Raum wirst du um diese Jahreszeit vielleicht nur 23-24°C haben und dann kannst du theoretisch bis zu dieser Temperatur herunter kühlen.

Wenn für dich die Temperaturen so gut sind kannst natürlich auch alles so belassen.
Im übrigem dachte ich mir anfangs schon das ggf. deine Pumpe nicht richtig läuft.

Beispiel: Du baust ein offenen Versuchsaufbau... also Mainboard offen auf dem Schreibtisch und auf dem Prozessor dein CPU-Luftkühler.
Dann würde der Kühler auch von der Raumtemperatur profitieren. Sobald aber alles ins Gehäuse gebaut wird muss ins Gehäuse die warme Luft raus, so baut man halt vorne rein und oben hinten wieder raus damit durch die Luftzirkulation die warme Luft schnell entweichen kann. Bei reine Luftkühlung hat man keine andere Wahl, daher wird immer dann auf solch ein Aufbau gesetzt was auch in diesem Sinn korrekt ist. 

Aber Radiatoren haben den Vorteil das sie von der Position an geeignete Positionen verbaut werden können, denn die Wärme wird ja mittels Schlauch zum Radiator transportiert. Dann allerdings ist es immer besser nach Möglichkeit ein Radiator so zu verbauen das er die Luft aus dem Raum bekommt und nicht aus dem wärmeren Gehäuse. Wer das nicht  macht verschenkt Kühlleistung was er zusätzlich bekommen könnte. Wird oft so verbaut das ein Radiator raus bläst und die wärmere Luft aus dem Gehäuse nutzen tut. Was aber nicht bedeutet nur weil manche Leute immer noch die Logik von einem Luftgekühltem System weiter verfolgen auch richtig sein muss.

Denn nach dieser Logik müsste die Autoindustrie ihre Radiatoren nicht vor dem Motor sondern dahinter verbauen, dann würde der Radiator auch die warme Luft des Motors abbekommen. Das wird natürlich nicht so verbaut, weil immer von der kühleren Luft versucht wird zu profitieren und im PKW ist es halt der Fahrtwind weshalb der Radiator auch vorne verbaut wird.

EDIT:

Bevor du was umbaust kannst ja mal ein Test unternehmen.

Stelle mal ein Thermometer ins Gehäuse und dann spiele eine ganze Stunde und vergleiche dann die Temperatur im Gehäuse mit der Temperatur aus dem Raum. Denn Stresstests haben nichts zu sagen da damit die Grafikkarte ihre Wärme nicht so stark mit abgibt, im Spiel wenn die Grafikkarte auch ganz schön heiß wird und einiges an warme Luft mit ins Gehäuse abgibt kann sich das ganze ganz schön auf den Radiator mit auswirken, denn wie bereits geschrieben, herunter gekühlt kann immer nur bis zu der Temperatur der Umgebung woher der Radiator die Luft bezieht.

Hier zwei Beispiele von mir.

*Test vor ein paar Tagen...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raumtemperatur: 24,8°C
Temperatur im Gehäuse: 29,2°C
Wassertemperatur: 26,5°C 

Würde mein Radiator mit der Luft aus dem Gehäuse gekühlt werden könnte ich nicht unter 29,2°C kommen. 
Mit Delta Raum/Wasser würde ich wahrscheinlich irgendwo bei etwa 32-33°C liegen. 

*Aus dem letztem Hochsommer....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raumtemperatur: 30°C
Temperatur im Gehäuse: 37,4°C
Wassertemperatur: 33,8°C

Würde mein Radiator mit der Luft aus dem Gehäuse gekühlt werden könnte ich nicht unter 37,4°C kommen. 
Mit Delta Raum/Wasser würde ich wahrscheinlich irgendwo bei etwa 39-40°C liegen.

In beiden Fälle würde meine Grafikkarte und auch mein Prozessor bezogen auf diese Differenz was eine höhere Wassertemperatur ergeben würde auch höher liegen.


----------



## JonnyWho (30. März 2019)

Du holst mit einer H150I keine 10 Grad rein durch den Wechsel der Lüfter in eine andere Position. Du verwechselst da wieder mal etwas lieber IICARUS. Das Thema hat sich sowieso erledigt, der TE hat ja bereits alles klären können.


----------



## Xyz963 (30. März 2019)

--------


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2019)

Einfach selbst mit einem Thermometer testen. Ein Thermometer ins Gehäuse stellen und dann eine weile spielen.
Die Differenz die du damit erhälst wäre auch die Differenz die zu hättest. 

Dein System ist auch gut Luftgekühlt, daher erst mit dem Thermometer messen wie hoch die Differenz zur Raumtemperatur unter Last beträgt.

In meinem Fall sind es etwa 10°C weil meine Grafikkarte auch mit im Loop hängt und ihre Wärme nicht mit ins System bläst.
Bei einem Mischbetrieb wo die Grafikkarte weiterhin ihre Wärme ins System mit abgibt kann die Differenz unter Last sogar noch höher ausfallen.
Daher einfach selbst mal die Differenz zwischen Temperatur im Gehäuse und aus dem Raum messen, denn die Kühlung kann immer nur bis zur aktuellen Umgebungstemperatur herunter kühlen.

Wie bereits geschrieben wenn du als Beispiel 40°C unter Last in deinem System hast kannst du nicht darunter kühlen.
Mit einer Raumtemperatur von nur 23°C könntest du auch bis zu dieser Temperatur + 2-3°C Delta kommen.
Ob du das haben musst muss du selbst entscheiden, denn der CPU wird es egal sein ob sie nur 70°C erreicht oder 85°C.

@JonnyWho
Das ganze habe ich ja auch mit meinen Temperaturen nieder gelegt, aber das ignorierst du vollkommen. Du stehst auch nicht Grundlos bereits auf der Ignorier-Liste von mir und daher gebe ich da nichts mehr drum was du von dir gibst!


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. März 2019)

@TE: Du hast mit der H150i auch eine ordentliche AiO erwischt. Da kann man nicht motzen. Hattest du keine Probleme mit der Pumpe ? Bei mir hat die damals übelst geklackert nach Belastung der CPU.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Zu dir sage ich nichts mehr, da du keine Ahnung hast und das ganze selbst nicht ausgetestet hast und logisch denken kannst du anscheint auch nicht!



gott sei dank gibt es dich. Du kannst ja logisch denken wie man sieht und hast wenigstens Ahnung  



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du stehst auch nicht Grundlos bereits auf der Ignorier-Liste von mir und daher gebe ich da nichts mehr drum was du von dir gibst!



reagierst du immer auf Menschen die du auf ignore hast ? Du musst dir dafür ja extra die Beiträge von denen anzeigen lassen. Sowas tut man übrigens nur bei Interesse 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit einer Raumtemperatur von nur 23°C könntest du auch bis zu dieser Temperatur + 2-3°C Delta kommen.



das glaubst du auch selbst oder ? Junge Junge...

btw: natürlich bringt deine Logik die du hier an den Tag legst keine 10 Grad Verbesserung. Vieleicht 1 bis 3 Grad aber mehr wirds nicht. Bleib bitte logisch und realistisch. Danke


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. März 2019)

Doppelpost.


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2019)

@Danielneedles 
Das ganze kann ich auch bei mir immer gut beobachten, mein Mora steht hinter dem Schreibtisch auf dem Boden und der Mora bringt nicht nur wegen der Größe und der Bauart eine bessere Kühlleistung sondern auch weil er im Raum steht und von der Raumtemperatur profitieren kann. Es reicht bei mir schon aus das ich die Terrassentür neben den Mora bei dieser kühlen Jahreszeit ein Spalt aufmache damit er kühlere Luft abbekommt und mittels Aquasuite kann ich direkt an der Wassertemperatur sehen wie diese zur selben Zeit anfängt noch kühler zu werden. Sobald die Terrassentür wieder geschlossen wird geht sie wieder hoch was sich dann wieder mit der Raumtemperatur bezieht.

Das ganze ziehe ich mir nicht aus den Finger, da ich das ganze mit meinem System und einem weiterem System von uns mit einer AIO und Luftgekühlten Grafikkarte selbst bereits austesten konnte und das besagte System hatte zuvor auch einen fetten EKL Alpfenföhn K2 mehrere Jahre verbaut. Daher konnten wir hier auch ein Vergleich sehen zwischen den K2 und der 240mm AIO die verbaut wurde.

Und stell dir vor, ich hatte vorher auch komplett alles Luftgekühlt und wenn meine Prozessor 65°C hatte und die Grafikkarte 72°C wurde oben ganz schön warme Luft raus geblasen. Das ganze kam schon einer Heizung gleich. Daher kannst du mir nicht erzählen das wenn eine Grafikkarte bis zu 70°C und mehr aufheizt sich die Wärme im Gehäuse in Luft auflöst(wörtlich gesprochen... )!

Also möchtest du behaupten das wenn du dein Rechner statt in deinem Zimmer mit 25°C auf dem Balkon mit nur 10°C stellst sich das ganze nicht auf deine Temperaturen auswirken würde... warum kühlen dann manche mit Stickstoff oder Trockeneis beim extremen übertakten... bringt ja nur 1-2°C laut deiner Meinung nach... 

@all
Nicht wundern, wo JonnyWho auftaucht, taucht auch Danielneedles mit auf und verstärken sich immer gegenseitig.
Die zwei scheinen Eineiige Zwillinge zu sein... 

Komisch das beide bereits auf meiner I-Liste stehen... gibt es wohl nur im Doppelpack!


----------



## JonnyWho (30. März 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Komisch das beide bereits auf meiner I-Liste stehen... gibt es wohl nur im Doppelpack!



Komisch das du die Beiträge von Leuten liest die auf deiner Ignore stehen und ihnen sogar antwortest. Zu 90% rechtfertigst du dich sogar bei den von dir ignorierten Leuten

@all: Glaubt IICARUS bitte nicht ganz soviel. Da ist sehr wenig Basiswissen vorhanden und er muss leider andere schlecht machen um seinen eigenen Quatsch den er von sich gibt weniger wichtig darzustellen. 

Kindergarten hoch 5. Im Out


----------



## Xyz963 (30. März 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> @TE: Du hast mit der H150i auch eine ordentliche AiO erwischt. Da kann man nicht motzen. Hattest du keine Probleme mit der Pumpe ? Bei mir hat die damals übelst geklackert nach Belastung der CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-------


----------



## 0ssi (30. März 2019)

Man braucht nicht darüber streiten ob es wirklich bis zu 10°C sind aber ein Radiator der mit kalter Außenluft gekühlt wird liefert natürlich bessere Ergebnisse als Einer dem nur warme Gehäuseluft zur Verfügung steht
allerdings würde ich in einem Gaming PC immer die Grafikkarte als oberste Priorität sehen und die liefert halt mit kühler Außenluft auch bessere Ergebnisse als mit zusätzlicher warmer Luft vom Radiator von der Seite
also gehört die AIO in den Deckel denn eine niedrigere CPU als GPU Temperatur macht in einem Gaming PC keinen Sinn. Umgekehrt ist das Ziel denn je kühler die GPU desto höher der Boost Takt und desto mehr FPS.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. März 2019)

Sehe das ähnlich was IIcarus schreibt macht schon Sinn wenn der Radiator mit kälterer Luft gekühlt wird kühlt natürlich auch der ganze Loop etwas ab und die Temperatur der CPU wird etwas kälter, ob das nun wirlich 10°C oder weniger ist ist doch völlig egal. Allerdings heißt das im Umkehrschluss auch das die Temperaturen im Gehäuse etwas ansteigen weil die kalte Luft die normalerweise direkt ins Gehäuse kommt erstmal durch den Radiator erwärmt wird, heißt also das alle anderen Komponenten im Gehäuse die nicht im Wasserkreislauf sind wärme werden. Der Prozessor fängt erst ab knapp über 90°C an herunter zu taten, die aktuellen Grafikkarten dagegen takten je nach Temperatur recht dynamisch, daher würde ich den Radiator auch eher in den Deckel hängen solang die GPU nicht wassergekühlt ist.

Und noch eine bitte an alle Beteiligten, hört bitte auf Vorurteile aufzubauen und euch in Threads gegenseitig anzukeifen, wenn tut das über die Nachrichten die Thread Ersteller haben davon nichts. Ansonsten landet man in diesem Forum schneller als man denkt auf der Ignore Liste vieler Nutzer und die schauen sich die Posts nicht mehr an.


----------



## Gast20190527 (31. März 2019)

Xyz963 schrieb:


> Zum Glück bisher noch keine Probleme mit der Pumpe allerdings erst wenige Stunden gelaufen bis jetzt. Nur beim ersten Mal anschalten machte sie natürlich paar lautere Geräusche.



Ja das beim Start ist normal. Allerdings dauerte das bei mir damals echt lange bis das aufhörte und nach jeder Belastung war ein klackern vorhanden . Egal, viel Spaß weiterhin mit deiner AiO


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2019)

Im Dezember hat sich mein Sohn ein neues Gehäuse gekauft und er wollte mit seinem System dort einziehen. Ich selbst hatte im November meinen 9900K als Boxed Version für 599 Euro als Set bekommen. Zu der Zeit hat diese Ausführung über 700 Euro gekostet und daher war es zu dem Zeitpunkt ein sehr gutes Angebot, da im Set eine 240mm AIO mit enthalten war. Abzüglich der AIO und der WLP + Antistatisches Armband was noch enthalten war hat mich der Prozessor umgerechnet nur 500 Euro gekostet.

ich selbst brauchte die AIO nicht, da ich seit 3 Jahre schon meine Custom Wakü verbaut habe.

Daher wollten wir mal sein System statt dem EKL Alpenföhn K2 mit der AIO versuchen. Denn damit hatten wir ständig Probleme wenn wir mal arbeiten im Rechner verrichten mussten da er sehr groß war und noch nicht mal die Grafikkarte ausgebaut werden konnte. Denn an die Verriegelung war es nicht ohne den Kühler zuvor ausbauen zu können möglich dran zu kommen. Natürlich hatte es auch Optische Gründe, da er nun ein Seitenteil aus echt Glas hatte und man schön rein schauen konnte. Die AIO hat auch schöne RGBs verbaut und die Lüfter haben auch schöne RGBs.

Nun stellte sich die Frage wohin mit dem Radiator... ?

*1. Möglichkeit vorne: *Vorteil Radiator wird mit Raumtemperatur gekühlt und aber der Nachteil die Grafikkarte bekommt warme Luft vom Radiator. Solch eine Konstellation hatte ich selbst mal verbaut als ich meine custom Wakü damals umbaute und meine Grafikkarte erst 3 Monate später auf Wasser umgebaut wurde. Denn in dieser Zwischenzeit lief meine Grafikkarte noch Luftgekühlt weiter. Die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte verschlechterten sich um etwa 7°C. Denn ich hatte vorne und oben ein Radiator verbaut. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war der Mora auch noch nicht geplant und daher auch noch nicht mit dabei.

*2. Möglichkeit oben:* Nach aussen verbaut würde er die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse bekommen. Zwar hat er vorne zwei Lüfter verbaut und hinten auch eines der raus bläst, dennoch kommt die Grafikkarte bis zu 72°C hoch und die Luft muss ja irgendwo hin. Auch wenn Zeitgleich Luft durch die vorderen Lüfter ins Gehäuse gelangen kann wird man die warme Luft nie gleich der Raumtemperatur hin bekommen. 

Bei mir wo die Grafikkarte mit Wasser mit gekühlt wird wird es sich nur um vielleicht 10°C unterschied handelt, aber bei 72°C der Grafikkarte muss man unter Last schon mit mehr Rechnen und das sind jedenfalls mehr als 10°C unter Last. Wie wir wissen kann nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur gekühlt werden und ich habe schon seit 1984 mit PCs zu tun und früher hatte man auch nur einen 80mm Lüfter vorne und einen 80mm Lüfter hinten. Das ganze hat damals auch problemlos ohne obere Lüfter funktioniert. Natürlich ist es noch besser wenn oben auch die Luft mit entweichen kann und noch mehr Lüfter verbaut werden können, da alles noch besser durchlüftet und auch leise wird.

Eine AIO kann man aber auch wieder schnell umbauen, ist nicht so wie bei einem custom Loop wo das Umbauen etwas arbeitsaufwendiger ist, da die Schläuche meist genau auf Maß angepasst werden und man die Radiatoren nicht mehr so einfach ausbauen kann. Das ganze betreibe ich ja bei mir ja auch schon auf diese Weiße und bei mir sind die übrigen Temperaturen auch alle im gutem Bereich und darauf kommt es am ende auch mit an. Denn die Spannungswandler, Laufwerke usw. werden auch mit vorgewärmter Luft immer noch gut gekühlt und sind noch nicht mal höher mit der Temperatur.

Daher haben wir uns für die 2. Möglichkeit entschieden und siehe da... Grafikkarte wird durch die zwei Lüfter vorne immer noch sehr gut gekühlt und natürlich auch der Rest und der Prozessor erreichte sogar 7°C weniger als der fette K2 Kühler. Wir hatten mit einer Verschlechterung oder gar einem gleichen Temperaturergebnis gerechnet, aber nicht das ein 240mm AIO sogar ein besseres Ergebnis liefern würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich gibt es kein Falsch, weil dem Prozessor und der Grafikkarte egal sind was für Temperaturen am ende raus kommen und alles was unter 80°C sind ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Denn wie hier auch bereits schon richtig geschrieben taktet der Prozessor z.B. erst ab 95-100°C erst runter. Der K2 erreichte 72°C und die AIO erreicht nur 65°C. Hätten wir das ganze jetzt andersherum verbaut wäre es auch nicht schlimm gewesen, dann hätte halt der Prozessor eine Temperatur zwischen 70 und 80 Grad erreicht. Aber hierdurch hat er noch zwei weitere Vorteile....

1... die Optik der RGB Lüfter sind von oben schön zu sehen. Natürlich auch die RGBs der Pumpe selber durchs Seitenteil.
2... dadurch das mehr rein als raus kommt wird ein Überdruck erzeugt und der Rechner saugt keine Fremdluft an und damit wird der Staub weniger.


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. April 2019)

Wieso nutzt du überhaupt noch Corsair Link ? Versuch doch mal die neue Software zu installieren , heißt Icue und hat bei mir mit der gleichen AIO super funktioniert. Link habe ich noch nie probiert , kann also nichts dazu sagen aber Icue ist ja die neuere Software von Corsair. Vielleicht funktioniert diese besser bei dir.
Einen Versuch wäre es doch wert. Kannst dort super einfach die Pumpe steuern , Lüfter der AIO regeln usw. 

Und zum Thema AIO ausblasend oder Frischluft von außen ins Gehäuse pustend kann ich nur sagen das es da schon einen Unterschied geben muss. Ein Freund von mir nutzt die H115i Pro von Corsair. Also die 280mm Version. Er hatte anfangs auch alles so montiert das die Lüfter die Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radiator nach draußen gepustet haben. Später hat er dann umgebaut damit immer frische Luft von außen durch den Radiator gepustet wurde. Ich kann keine genauen Zahlen nennen aber er sagte mir das seine Temperaturen dadurch spürbar besser geworden sind.


----------



## Gast20190527 (6. April 2019)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Ich kann keine genauen Zahlen nennen aber er sagte mir das seine Temperaturen dadurch spürbar besser geworden sind.



Hm ja, klingt schon irgendwie glaubwürdig. Das kann man schon in einer Kaufberatung einbauen. Gott sei dank hast du keinen anderen Freund der ne AiO hat und sagte er merkt keinen Unterschied. Sonst hättest du ja jetzt was komplett anders geschrieben 

Lüfter Push oder Pull bringt am Ende maximal 2 Grad wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. April 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Hm ja, klingt schon irgendwie glaubwürdig. Das kann man schon in einer Kaufberatung einbauen. Gott sei dank hast du keinen anderen Freund der ne AiO hat und sagte er merkt keinen Unterschied. Sonst hättest du ja jetzt was komplett anders geschrieben
> 
> Lüfter Push oder Pull bringt am Ende maximal 2 Grad wenn überhaupt.



Ich gebe nur das wieder,  was ein Arbeitskollege berichtet hat. Wir hatten zur gleichen Zeit einen Rechner gebaut. Beide einen 9900k mit XI hero Board. Er hatte sich allerdings für eine 280mm aio entschieden und ich für eine 360mm.

Wie schon berichtet hat er den Radiator zu erst mit der Gehäuseluft versorgt und ihn später dann gedreht. Mit kühler Luft von außen hatte er dann plötzlich bessere Temperaturen. 
So hat er zumindest berichtet.


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. April 2019)

Doppelpost durch schlechte Verbindung mit dem Handy


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2019)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Wie schon berichtet hat er den Radiator zu erst mit der Gehäuseluft versorgt und ihn später dann gedreht. Mit kühler Luft von außen hatte er dann plötzlich bessere Temperaturen.


Ist auch kein Wunder, da egal was für Lüfter verbaut werden im Gehäuse nie die Temperatur wie aus dem Raum sein kann und kühlere Luft kann auch das Wasser im Radiator auch kühler abkühlen. Im Hochsommer mit 30°C im Raum kann ich auch nicht unter 30°C kommen und im Winter habe ich keine Probleme auf 25°C Wassertemperatur zu kommen da im Raum dann nur 23-24°C sind.

Mein Mora steht neben einer Terrassentür und öffne ich diese wenn es draßen kalt ist geht meine Wassertemperatur noch weiter runter, da der Mora auch von der Temperatur der Luft was er bekommt abhängig ist.


----------

